# $50 Amazon Gift Card Give Away!!!



## Administrator (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello everyone!
*We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:

_How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_

To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!

On April 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!

*👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
_Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered.
Canada and US gift cards will be given.
The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases.
Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._

Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!

~VS Community Management Team


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Tornado-dog wants:

GoDog Skinny Dragon

GoDog Mr Monkey

and GoDog Dragon


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (Aug 17, 2021)

Jaxson links!
(These are all interchangeable, but the items purchased _will_ be from this list.)

- TREATS
https://www.amazon.com/Milk-Bone-Mignon-Recipe-Treats-25-Ounce/dp/B006HKA6II (Milkbone)
https://www.amazon.com/WAG-Freeze-Dried-Liver-Treats/dp/B08H67C96C (Freeze-dried)
https://www.amazon.com/Stewart-401412-Freeze-Dried-Treats/dp/B00SX4V7NE (Freeze-dried)
https://www.amazon.com/Merrick-Power-Salmon-Recipe-Treats/dp/B00JAEKB42 (Merrick treat)
https://www.amazon.com/Cloud-Star-Tricky-Trainers-Training/dp/B004HJQYOQ (Tricky Trainers)
- SUPPLIES
https://www.amazon.com/Himalayan-Quality-Natural-Odorless-Enjoying/dp/B07JDYXQ87 (Yak)
https://www.amazon.com/Wisedog-Dog-Collar-Leash-Combo/dp/B08QTSZ3Q4 (Leash/Collar)
https://www.amazon.com/Inch-Beef-Trachea-Dog-Chews/dp/B08GCRH5R4 (Trachea)
https://www.amazon.com/GoTags-Stainless-Personalized-Engraved-Regular/dp/B085MH756K (Tag)
- TOYS
https://www.amazon.com/Nerf-Dog-Assorted-Toy-3-Count/dp/B07S7F4CFQ (Nerf!)
https://www.amazon.com/Aggressive-Chewers-Indestructible-Large-Squeaky/dp/B0721XJC5M (Squeaker toy)
https://www.amazon.com/Squishy-Face-Studio-Exercise-36-inch/dp/B085B1P44P (Flirt pole)
https://www.amazon.com/Dog-Bite-Pillow-Jute-Handles/dp/B07SGBL5TY (Tug)


----------



## Jack Naylor (Dec 27, 2021)

Yeti suffers from lameness in her left rear paw caused by a non-surgical amputation of the tips of 2 of her "toes" ... the shelter "forgot" to advise us of her condition before we adopted her because of her regular caretaker being out with COVID when we came in and the temp was apparently unaware. They have us a jar of COSEQUIN Plus MSM and HA and it's worked wonders. So a replacement would probably be at the top of the list ... as you can see in the video I posted in the "show us your videos and pics thread" she will get pretty active at the dog park, but she limps,sometimes quite a bit, afterwards and also with no apparent cause. 









Community Question: Pet Pictures/Videos/Stories


Hello everyone! For many of us, our furry (or maybe not so furry) friends are as much members of the family as our husbands, wives, or children. Of course, husbands, wives, and kids don’t often make the most enthusiastic sidekicks whereas our pets are more than happy to tag along with just...




www.dogforums.com





COSEQUIN Plus MSM and HA








Amazon.com : Nutramax Cosequin Maximum Strength Joint Health Supplement for Dogs - With Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM, and Hyaluronic Acid, 250 Chewable Tablets : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Nutramax Cosequin Maximum Strength Joint Health Supplement for Dogs - With Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM, and Hyaluronic Acid, 250 Chewable Tablets : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





To make matters worse, she suffered an pad abrasion on the same paw. have a bandage on it now which she so far has left alone but considering a pair of medical booties for added protection








Amazon.com : Healers Nonslip Paw Protection Dog Booties for Medium Size Dogs - Soft Comfortable Dog Boots With Best Paw Traction - Gauze Included (Blue) : Pet Boots : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Healers Nonslip Paw Protection Dog Booties for Medium Size Dogs - Soft Comfortable Dog Boots With Best Paw Traction - Gauze Included (Blue) : Pet Boots : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





The paw is noticeably splayed as in the "toes" are more spread out than the other 3 .... shes due for a vet visit in 6 days, I just obtained the X-rays from her original examination when she was picked upand brought to the shelter. Was surprised we were able to get them since the shelter that sent her out for examination / treatment was a kill shelter in Georgia... _"well let's see what's wrong with this dog and fix her up before we kill her next week_". Vet examined the X-rays and said he may recommend a bootie that helps keep the pads "tighter" ... will be looking for something else at that point.


----------



## Administrator (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello all!

Thank you to everyone who participated in the give away!
After throwing all of the eligible entries in a randomizer, a winner has been selected!

The winner of the $50 Amazon gift card is @Jack Naylor 
Congratulations!

I have sent you a Private Message! Please respond so we can send out the digital giftcard!

Thank you, once again, to everyone who contributed to the thread!
~Richard.


----------

